# Awful Habits



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i enjoy telling people to fuck off


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i enjoy telling people to fuck off


I enjoy swearing in fucking general! If someone gets offended, it usually just makes me do it more, until they fuck off. :victorious:


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

desire machine said:


> I have this habit where I start sentences, but then I


My partner hates it when I do this. I just wander off mid...

I also like to purposely not correct people if they say something that I know for a fact to be wrong - especially if they are a nob. I inwardly chuckle to myself. Ha ha, you can stay ignorant you fuckwit.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Not making eye contact with whoever I'm engaged in a conversation with.. especially if they're the one talking... idk... I tend to be able to focus more on what they're saying when I stare off into space. And then they're like, "are you even listening?" -_-'


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Coming back to these forums.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Containing emotions.


----------



## kirakishou (Sep 1, 2015)

Believing my self sabotaging inner voice, acting out defeatist scenarios I know wont work and not really trying to do otherwise, and then isolating.

Thinking people might understand an interest of mine if I dumb it down, and they end up not giving a shit anyways. Yet trying it again and again.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Getting lost in the 'moment'. There are too many long periods of time during the day when I'm not really thinking about what I'm doing, and that irritates me, as it's these moment that I look back in retrospect and just feel like a fucking moron due to what I did or said.


----------



## gwenau (Mar 24, 2015)

Xyte said:


> Not making eye contact with whoever I'm engaged in a conversation with.. especially if they're the one talking... idk... I tend to be able to focus more on what they're saying when I stare off into space. And then they're like, "are you even listening?" -_-'


I purposely make eye contact to give a certain impression to the person listening or to who I'm listening. When among friends or family, I don't bother either. My eyes do not register sound. I do look at body language if any though or at the surroundings. I often even follow multiple conversations at the same time.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

gwenau said:


> ....I often even follow multiple conversations at the same time.


That's impressive.


----------



## gwenau (Mar 24, 2015)

Xyte said:


> That's impressive.


Is it? I'm not sure. I thought everybody could do that. I'm often listening to conversations on the radio while a colleague is talking to me and at the same time look at what's going on outside for instance. But when I'm in deep conversation, pondering the implications and possibilities, I can be completely oblivious about my surroundings. It all depends on the situation/topic/people who I'm talking to and what's going on around me I guess.


----------

